# Larry Tatum's Kenpo Camp



## feintem (Nov 4, 2003)

Here is the link to the Kenpo camp in Las Vegas.




http://www.ltkkacamp.com/






LTKKA/OAKKA
Michael


----------



## Kroy (Nov 4, 2003)

Have you gone to his previous camps? I can imagine they are pretty fantastic. I just may go to that one.


----------



## feintem (Nov 6, 2003)

No have  not been to a 3 day event with them but I work out With Cyde at my school in norco ca. every sat.  and have had two semenars at my school by Mr. Tatum and those are good.






Michael


----------

